# cross roads



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

At one point or another most hunters and shooters will reach a crossroads. At this point they are making a decision whether to buy a factory built firearm that’s budget friendly or take the plunge and go full blown custom. I have been there many times and I’m actually back there again. There are a lot of things you have to take into consideration when making this decision and sometimes it’s not an easy thing to do. The first thing you have to look at is the most important, what is your budget. If you have a limited amount of funds then the decision is easy, but if you do have the funds then this is where it can be difficult. There is the justification part of it. Can you justify spending that much money on a custom even if you have it. You can buy a lot of decent shooting factory firearms for what you will pay for some customs. Next, what is the purpose of this firearm? What type of accuracy do you need? Do you need the accuracy to hit a prairie dog at 1000 yards or a deer or coyote at 200 yards? Sometimes this question gets a bit heated in a debate between shooters. With the rifles that companies like savage are producing, they are coming out of the factory so accurate, it’s hard to improve on. The next aspect is whether there are factory firearms being produced that having everything you are looking for straight from the factory. Are they equipped with the barrel length and contour you want, a stock that fits your shooting style and body, does it have the trigger you like act. With a custom you have all of those options. Now, you have made your decision to spend the money and have a custom rifle built. That opens up a whole other can of worms.do I build off of a factory receiver. i.e. savage, Remington Winchester or whatever or do I spring for a Bat, Lawton, Surgeon ECT. Some of these receivers can run $1000 plus and that can really run the price up. I could go on and on about the list of options for a build but you get my point and I haven’t even touched on optics and caliber choices .its endless. But here is my main thought when buying or building, if you can, get the firearm you are going to be comfortable with. If you’re not commutable with it you not going to be confident and that in its self will be a damper on your shooting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck in your quest !


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks but i am defianiatly going to build another rifle.i think.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll look forward to seeing it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

as will I...........


----------

